# [ebay] Xbox, halo 1, 2, fifa 04 und Conflict Desert Storm II, + 3 Controller



## MICHI123 (17. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich verkaufe auf eBay einmal Halo 2 in der Limitierten Sammler Edition und außerdem meine Xbox (nicht 360), mit 3 Spielen (Halo 1, Fifa 04 und Conflict Desert Storm 2) mit 3 Original MS Controllern und allen Kabeln. 
Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ja mal reinschauen:
Halo 2 limitierte Sammleredition:
Halo 2 Limitierte Sammler Edition Metallbox Xbox | eBay
und
Xbox + 3 Controller + Kabel + 3 Spiele:
X-Box + 3 Spiele + 3 Controller + alle Kabel | eBay
Grüße,
Michi


----------



## MICHI123 (23. Juli 2011)

So, letzte Stunde angebrochen bei der Xbox


----------

